# Icebergue do tamanho do Luxemburgo desprende-se da Antárctida



## Fernando (26 Fev 2010 às 12:24)

Notícia Interessante hoje no Público:



Icebergue do tamanho do Luxemburgo desprende-se da Antárctida
26.02.2010
Reuters, PÚBLICO

Um icebergue do tamanho do Luxemburgo desprendeu-se, no início de Fevereiro, de um glaciar na Antárctida, depois de uma colisão com um outro icebergue, revelaram hoje cientistas australianos e franceses.

O icebergue – com 78 quilómetros de comprimento, 39 quilómetros de largura e uma superfície de 2500 quilómetros quadrados – separou-se do Glaciar Mertz, uma língua de gelo com 160 quilómetros. O icebergue que se desprendeu representa metade do comprimento da língua de gelo.

Tudo aconteceu porque um outro glaciar, chamado B9B, com 97 quilómetros de comprimento, colidiu com o Mertz, segundo os cientistas que detectaram o acontecimento no âmbito do projecto CRACICE (Cooperative Research into Antarctic Calving and Iceberg Evolution).

Imagens do satélite ENVISAT, da Agência Espacial Europeia, mostram a separação.

“Este evento em si não está directamente relacionado com as alterações climáticas mas está ligado aos processos naturais que estão a ocorrer naquela plataforma de gelo”, explicou Rob Maçom, cientista da Australian Antarctic Division e do Antarctic Climate and Ecosystems Cooperative Research Centre, em Hobart, Tasmânia.

Desde 2007, ambas as organizações, em conjunto com cientistas franceses, têm estado a estudar as fracturas gigantes naquela língua de gelo – que já apresentava uma grande falha há duas décadas; uma segunda falha foi registada no início deste século - e a monitorizar a colisão pelo B9B. Este icebergue é parte de um icebergue gigante, com mais de cinco mil quilómetros quadrados que se desprendeu, em 1987, tornando-o num dos maiores da Antárctida.

Massom acredita que a fragmentação da língua de gelo e a presença dos icebergues Mertz e B9B podem afectar a circulação global oceânica. A área é uma zona importante para a criação de água salgada e densa, crucial para a circulação oceânica.

Fonte:

http://ecosfera.publico.clix.pt/not...icoRSS+(Publico.pt)&utm_content=Google+Reader


----------



## rbsmr (26 Fev 2010 às 13:21)

26.02.2010
Reuters, PÚBLICO

Um icebergue do tamanho do Luxemburgo desprendeu-se, no início de Fevereiro, de um glaciar na Antárctida, depois de uma colisão com um outro icebergue, revelaram hoje cientistas australianos e franceses.

O icebergue – com 78 quilómetros de comprimento, 39 quilómetros de largura e uma superfície de 2500 quilómetros quadrados – separou-se do Glaciar Mertz, uma língua de gelo com 160 quilómetros. O icebergue que se desprendeu representa metade do comprimento da língua de gelo.

Tudo aconteceu porque um outro glaciar, chamado B9B, com 97 quilómetros de comprimento, colidiu com o Mertz, segundo os cientistas que detectaram o acontecimento no âmbito do projecto CRACICE (Cooperative Research into Antarctic Calving and Iceberg Evolution).

Imagens do satélite ENVISAT, da Agência Espacial Europeia, mostram a separação.

“Este evento em si não está directamente relacionado com as alterações climáticas mas está ligado aos processos naturais que estão a ocorrer naquela plataforma de gelo”, explicou Rob Maçom, cientista da Australian Antarctic Division e do Antarctic Climate and Ecosystems Cooperative Research Centre, em Hobart, Tasmânia.

Desde 2007, ambas as organizações, em conjunto com cientistas franceses, têm estado a estudar as fracturas gigantes naquela língua de gelo – que já apresentava uma grande falha há duas décadas; uma segunda falha foi registada no início deste século - e a monitorizar a colisão pelo B9B. Este icebergue é parte de um icebergue gigante, com mais de cinco mil quilómetros quadrados que se desprendeu, em 1987, tornando-o num dos maiores da Antárctida.

Massom acredita que a fragmentação da língua de gelo e a presença dos icebergues Mertz e B9B podem afectar a circulação global oceânica. A área é uma zona importante para a criação de água salgada e densa, crucial para a circulação oceânica


----------



## actioman (26 Fev 2010 às 14:59)

Só para complementar aqui ficam as imagens da separação do iceberg:






Aproximação do B9B à língua do Glaciar Mertz: 7 Janeiro de 2010






O Iceberg B9B colide com o Glaciar Mertz:  7 Fevereiro de 2010






A língua do Mertz quebra-se e desprende-se do Glaciar: 20 Fevereiro de 2010

Créditos das imagens: MODIS


----------

